

Sony Files Wireless Power Transmission Patent - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8829/products/sony-files-wireless-power-transmission-patent

======
egiva
Now Sony is copying Tesla's fabled "Tower of Power":

<http://www.damninteresting.com/teslas-tower-of-power/>

